# Fear The Walking Dead-episode 1



## trappedslider (Aug 24, 2015)

Anyone else catch it? It shows promise,very interesting to show the break down during the two months of Rick's coma. I'm looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 24, 2015)

Too many commercial breaks hurt this presentation.  Did not get behind the characters, think I am ready to a few of them die.


----------



## Lhorgrim (Aug 24, 2015)

It hasn't hooked me so far.  I'll watch the next episode and see if it draws me in, but right now I don't care enough about any of the characters.  I will say there is great potential for character growth as the show goes on.  It could be interesting to see how a high school guidance counselor, who is also the long suffering mother of a drug addicted son, handles the zombie apocalypse.  But that character isn't making me root for her yet.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 24, 2015)

I found it *boring*.  "Fear the Snoring Dead" kind of boring.

They spent a whole lot of time developing the characters around a core conflict that will shortly cease to be an issue.  This core conflict developed painfully slowly, and in a way that left me not really caring much about any of the characters in question.  All of this could have been handled as post-facto exposition.

I tuned in to see the beginning of a zombie plague, and they gave me the family melodrama around a young man's drug problem.  While that may be a good story to tell, this was not the place for it.


----------



## Janx (Aug 24, 2015)

we had SlingTV problems trying to watch this, which might have colored my impression.  I miss my DVR...

I can't stand the drug addict kid.  He's going to do something stupid that gets somebody killed.

I would have bet the mom got bit, if not, it sure was close.

Not sure how the gov kept the problem quiet it 5 other states, but it sounds like this was brewing.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 24, 2015)

Janx said:


> Not sure how the gov kept the problem quiet it 5 other states




I think "only moderately well".  

[sblock]Clearly, the kid who spent a lot of time on the internet knew about it before local cases hit the news.

I am not sure the depiction here is consistent with the original series - it takes Rick's group some time to realize that everyone is infected, and will rise when they die.  They start thinking you only rise when you are bitten, or after getting visibly sick.  It is only later that it comes clear that everyone is infected - the implication having been that this developed over time, and was not obvious.  But *someone* in Rick's group should have seen someone die from trauma and rise again in the panics.[/sblock]

Are we agreed there will be spoilers in this discussion?  If so, I can put such in the thread title.


----------



## Raunalyn (Aug 24, 2015)

Umbran said:


> I found it *boring*.  "Fear the Snoring Dead" kind of boring.
> 
> They spent a whole lot of time developing the characters around a core conflict that will shortly cease to be an issue.  This core conflict developed painfully slowly, and in a way that left me not really caring much about any of the characters in question.  All of this could have been handled as post-facto exposition.
> 
> I tuned in to see the beginning of a zombie plague, and they gave me the family melodrama around a young man's drug problem.  While that may be a good story to tell, this was not the place for it.




This was my problem as well. Extended episode that could have easily been condensed. I realize that they are introducing you to the characters and all, building a rapport with the group...but I was having a hard time liking them. Hopefully, the next episode is more interesting...


----------



## trappedslider (Aug 24, 2015)

Umbran said:


> Are we agreed there will be spoilers in this discussion?  If so, I can put such in the thread title.




Fine with me


----------



## Lhorgrim (Aug 24, 2015)

I think spoilers will be OK in this thread, as not much was revealed in the episode.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm struggling to motivate myself to want to watch this. I'm kinda bored of TWD anyway, and two shows of it is only going to make that worse.  I guess seeing the leadup to TWD might be mildly interesting as a one-off episode or two, but an entire series?


----------



## Janx (Aug 24, 2015)

Umbran said:


> I found it *boring*.  "Fear the Snoring Dead" kind of boring.
> 
> They spent a whole lot of time developing the characters around a core conflict that will shortly cease to be an issue.  This core conflict developed painfully slowly, and in a way that left me not really caring much about any of the characters in question.  All of this could have been handled as post-facto exposition.
> 
> I tuned in to see the beginning of a zombie plague, and they gave me the family melodrama around a young man's drug problem.  While that may be a good story to tell, this was not the place for it.




I imagine they thought it would be good story telling.  But it's predictable.

The kid will do stupid things to get a fix.  sell somebody out, take unreasonable risks, disappear for stupid reasons so the family has to go look for him.

Then he'll get doped up stupid, and that'll be another liability situation.

Then he'll try to go straight and get withdrawal.  I'm sure that'll be dramatic watching him flop around while zombies bang on the door.

Then, once he's clean, he'll find a stash, and do it all over again...

Totally didn't see that coming.

Meanwhile, the "dad" in the family will try to exert command control over the family.  Pretty sure that'll drive the teen daughter into rebellion fits, along with his own son who doesn't like him.  The mother will likely resent that as well, as clearly she's command material from her job and he's just a teacher.

FotWD will be a cautionary tale of how most civillians got themselves killed.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 24, 2015)

Morrus said:


> I'm struggling to motivate myself to want to watch this. I'm kinda bored of TWD anyway, and two shows of it is only going to make that worse.  I guess seeing the leadup to TWD might be mildly interesting as a one-off episode or two, but an entire series?




Well, the current run is only six episodes.  I presume they'll pretty quickly run over the time until Rick wakes up in the original.

Then, they'll have a real question - what story are we telling here that isn't already told in the original series?


----------



## Umbran (Aug 24, 2015)

Janx said:


> I imagine they thought it would be good story telling.  But it's predictable.




I'd phrase the problem differently - while it is predictable, perhaps my issue with it is better put as it not being new ground.

In the first few episodes of the original show, not a whole lot happened, but it was exploring a new world, and new problems.  Going slowly through them made sense, as they needed more time for the audience to absorb the new reality.  But "blended family, with teen with drug problem" is not new territory for the viewers.  You don't need an hour and a half to explicate it to the audience.  You can do it in a third that time, really, setting our expectations with archetypes that you then build depth on as we go.

I think they largely failed audience expectations with this largely mundane opener, and that's a problem.  Failing expectations biases the audience against you.  Even if it was otherwise well-written, acted, and directed, folks will tend to view it more negatively.  Specifically, I think it has led to us largely not caring about these characters, and not caring about how things shake out for them.


----------



## Janx (Aug 24, 2015)

Umbran said:


> Well, the current run is only six episodes.  I presume they'll pretty quickly run over the time until Rick wakes up in the original.
> 
> Then, they'll have a real question - what story are we telling here that isn't already told in the original series?




they could have told the tale from some military folks perspective, or the Mayor or police chief.  or a research scientist.

Folks who are trying to deal with or contain the problem.

Instead, we'll be watching from the helpless sidelines of the victims.

We'll probably keep watching it, but it'll likely make me grumble as I have to line up my schedule to catch it since SlingTV doesn't let me record or select prior episodes


----------



## Janx (Aug 24, 2015)

Umbran said:


> I'd phrase the problem differently - while it is predictable, perhaps my issue with it is better put as it not being new ground.
> 
> In the first few episodes of the original show, not a whole lot happened, but it was exploring a new world, and new problems.  Going slowly through them made sense, as they needed more time for the audience to absorb the new reality.  But "blended family, with teen with drug problem" is not new territory for the viewers.  You don't need an hour and a half to explicate it to the audience.  You can do it in a third that time, really, setting our expectations with archetypes that you then build depth on as we go.
> 
> I think they largely failed audience expectations with this largely mundane opener, and that's a problem.  Failing expectations biases the audience against you.  Even if it was otherwise well-written, acted, and directed, folks will tend to view it more negatively.  Specifically, I think it has led to us largely not caring about these characters, and not caring about how things shake out for them.




I wonder how we'd view this opening if TWD didn't exist?

I suspect since the title includes walking dead, the fact that we don't see a zombie until the end might be annoying.


----------



## Deset Gled (Aug 24, 2015)

I turned it off an hour in.

There are so many problems with this show that others have stated well.  It was slow, boring, too long, had no characters that I felt affinity for, had no plot lines that I'm remotely interested in, and I'm already burned out on TWD (I watched about three episodes last season, and I didn't miss anything important).

The most painful part for me was when the kid with the knife talked about the mysterious deaths going on across the country.  That's the show I want to watch!  Not this one.  I turned in to see the zombie apocalypse start, dammit, not some high school melodrama.  

Maybe the heroin addict plot is an allegory for the producers of the show.  They want to break free from the pain they've inflicted on TWD, but they've forgotten how to get by without the bleh.  Even when they get a chance to completely start over clean, they fall back into their old habits and destroy their TV show.


----------



## was (Aug 24, 2015)

Found the first episode to be mediocre at best.  It feels like they're adding filler to try to drag the opening out over several episodes.


----------



## Lhorgrim (Aug 24, 2015)

I won't list specifics because I know some folks don't watch the previews for the next episode, but I get the distinct impression that we're going to get a very heavy dose of the living being as large or larger a threat than the walkers.  Probably for several episodes.  Man's inhumanity to man and such.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 25, 2015)

Janx said:


> Folks who are trying to deal with or contain the problem.
> 
> Instead, we'll be watching from the helpless sidelines of the victims.




Aside from Rick and Shane, the original show was pretty much people from those "helpless sidelines".  So, I don't see that as a problem - in fact, the enforcement and control end would see a rather specific view of events that may not match the regular person's on the ground, so I think they are giving us people with valid viewpoints.

I just find the *people* to be uninteresting - there are interesting people that aren't cops, or in the army, or the like.  There's already tons of cop shows.  And I find the pre-event story to be unnecessary and uninspiring.


----------



## Ryujin (Aug 25, 2015)

Truly remarkable. I can't remember ever wanting to see a character die as much as that little Jim Morrison wannabe that quickly before. It was under a minute.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 25, 2015)

Janx said:


> I wonder how we'd view this opening if TWD didn't exist?
> 
> I suspect since the title includes walking dead, the fact that we don't see a zombie until the end might be annoying.




Technically, I think we saw a Zombie like two minutes into the show... Gloria was a Zombie.  She was eating the one dude and had a knife in her.  That's who the son was running from in the very beginning.

Which made me wonder... when the dad went back like either that evening or the next night, the bodies were gone.  Presumably there was at least one Zombie in the church.  Where did she go?  Once Gloria finished eating the one dude, wouldn't she have gone searching for more?

I kept waiting for something to happen, like the dad to get attacked when he went back, but they were all gone...

But unfortunately it seemed like me and others were waiting for something to happen, which never really did.  I know I was waiting and waiting and then the show ended and I was like what the?  I know the Walking Dead had episodes that bored the crap out of me.  I know several times like every single season the show gets boring boring boring and then OMG I can't believe that just happened... then back to boring boring boring, repeat.  But you would think that a brand new show would start with the OMG I can't believe that just happened in order to draw people in, not start with the boring right off the bat.

For me, I may continue to watch another episode just to see if it gets to that OMG I can't believe that just happened moment, but if it doesn't, I'm done.  And I want the druggie son to die.  He probably won't, sadly, but I seem to be in the majority in not really caring about his entire storyline at all, which, also sadly, seemed to be the focus of the show more than Zombies...


----------



## trappedslider (Aug 25, 2015)

Once again AMC broke records with the premiere http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/fea...ets-all-time-cable-ratings-record-1201575876/


----------



## Jhaelen (Aug 25, 2015)

I haven't watched it, but judging from the comments in this thread I get the impression that maybe it suffers from similar problems as the 'Caprica' prequel to 'Battlestar Galactica'?
It had a slower pacing, created a much different mood, and ultimately didn't really have that much in common with the main show.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 25, 2015)

trappedslider said:


> Once again AMC broke records with the premiere http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/fea...ets-all-time-cable-ratings-record-1201575876/




The real question will be how it is doing on the *third* episode.  

The first one they get on hype.  The second they get on "well, maybe *now* things will pick up."  The third, however, will probably only get viewers if the second is interesting.


----------



## trappedslider (Aug 31, 2015)

Umbran said:


> The real question will be how it is doing on the *third* episode.
> 
> The first one they get on hype.  The second they get on "well, maybe *now* things will pick up."  The third, however, will probably only get viewers if the second is interesting.




With tonight being episode 2, and the the numbers later this week,we'll see if there's a drop off or not. But you're correct we wont really be bale to tell anything till episode 3.

You (in general) have to remember that in the TWD universe the basic conceit is that Zombies aren't a thing, Romero never did Night of the Living Dead and so forth. So they have no idea what the hell is going on......From the previews it looks like tonight's episode will show the initial government response, what the the LAPD riot gear and army clearing out areas.


----------



## trappedslider (Aug 31, 2015)

Well, I thought episode Two was good. It seems like the authorities are showing some knowledge, with those in the biosuits showing up to deal with the body and the public at large having no idea what's going on.


----------



## juanlb (Aug 31, 2015)

It was interesting but no more.


----------



## Richards (Sep 1, 2015)

I couldn't believe the conspiracy kid who got his knife back got screwed out of his cache of food.  Gee, thanks, guidance counselor lady!  (I've seen two episodes now, and none of the characters' names have lodged in my head.  Not a good sign.)

Johnathan


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Sep 1, 2015)

Richards said:


> I couldn't believe the conspiracy kid who got his knife back got screwed out of his cache of food.  Gee, thanks, guidance counselor lady!  (I've seen two episodes now, and none of the characters' names have lodged in my head.  Not a good sign.)
> 
> Johnathan



I saw the replay of the first episode followed by the second episode, and none of the character's names lodged in my head either. So yeah, I agree, not a good sign.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 1, 2015)

Richards said:


> (I've seen two episodes now, and none of the characters' names have lodged in my head.  Not a good sign.)




Hrm.... I need to start doing this, testing myself.  Though I'm really bad at names.  I think one of the kids' names had a 'K' sound.  Maybe Chris?  Or Kyle.  Or maybe Qbert.

Then there's Dad.  And Mom.  And Mom #2.  Was the other son name Dave?  Don't remember the daughter's name.

Yeah, I'm bad with names...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 1, 2015)

All I see them as is future walkers.   

Yea, mom#1 telling the survivalist kid that they had enough food and him loosing his stash.  Guess we will see them robbing him soon.


----------



## Lhorgrim (Sep 1, 2015)

The only name I remember is Tobias, the kid that was getting the food at the school.


----------



## Janx (Sep 1, 2015)

Hand of Evil said:


> All I see them as is future walkers.
> 
> Yea, mom#1 telling the survivalist kid that they had enough food and him loosing his stash.  Guess we will see them robbing him soon.




That kid was pretty well spot on for knowing it was a zombie apocalypse.  Maybe he was a nod to "somebody knows they are a zombie movie"

It was dumb that after hauling that cart, they left it after taking out the zombie principal.

It is also puzzling how the principal got bit, given that he was in what appeared to be a largely isolated and empty facility.

Another annoying trait is how these morons simply do not take the time to explain to anybody, even their own family about what they've seen and why they are rushing to get home or to stay away from the windows.

How hard is it to say:
people are getting sick in a bad way
then those sick people turn feral and attack
those sick people seem to ignore any injury
Stay away from anybody who looks infected
We saw it happen.

I didn't even use the Z word.  5 simple clear sentences that cover the credibility and basic concerns.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 2, 2015)

Kid is a doomsday prepper, possible 2012 end of the world person (Mayan Calendar).  

It would have been a better story to have the show focusing on the CDC trying to figure it out and containing it and failing from government pettiness and red tape.  A Katrina story line to a degree.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 14, 2015)

Anyone still watching?  

Last night, Sept 13, 2015 -- much the same dumb characters but we have at least one realist in the group now, figure that will be alpha male conflict later.  Druggie still needs to die a horrible death.  

Interesting that the whole family dynamic has backups, two wifes, two sons, one daughter but now have another family with an extra.  

They should have told the army of the wounded woman for medical care.


----------



## Janx (Sep 14, 2015)

Hand of Evil said:


> Anyone still watching?
> 
> Last night, Sept 13, 2015 -- much the same dumb characters but we have at least one realist in the group now, figure that will be alpha male conflict later.  Druggie still needs to die a horrible death.
> 
> ...




Yup.  I still want that druggie kid to die.

Peace-hippy Travis the Dad is going to die and/or get people killed.  He's seen several zombies and what it takes to kill them and objects to his teenager learning how to use a gun.  The time for "No More Hurting People" is past.

It does seem like all these people suffer from information sharing disorder.
a) tell the army you need a medic for the woman who's ankle was crushed  (the army should have insisted on laying eyes one these people for headcount).
b) tell everybody in the group what they each saw/know so they all can know that people are turning rabid, and don't seem to die except from a headshot

I predict the old mother with the bad leg is going to die and go rabid on somebody.  Some new in-home hijinx will ensue.


----------



## Ryujin (Sep 14, 2015)

Couldn't make it through the second episode. All that I see are the same stupid decisions by characters, that are making it likely that I'll stop watching the original too.


----------



## Richards (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out why the druggie son, after returning to his own home (long enough to play a game of Monopoly with mom and sis) still hasn't opted to change out of the old-man clothes he stole from the hospital and into his own clothes.  Heck, sis had time to change into her shorty-shorts outfit before the attempted drive out to the desert.

Johnathan


----------



## trappedslider (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm still watching it and unlike most folks in this discussion,still enjoying it.  But then again given that I have no real issue with the basic conceit that there never was Romero or any zombies and thus no "hey this is just like..." talk or maybe I'm just crazy...who knows lol


----------



## Ryujin (Sep 15, 2015)

trappedslider said:


> I'm still watching it and unlike most folks in this discussion,still enjoying it.  But then again given that I have no real issue with the basic conceit that there never was Romero or any zombies and thus no "hey this is just like..." talk or maybe I'm just crazy...who knows lol




It's not about that. At least not for me. The idea of hitting a reset on the zombie meme is something that I find appealing. What I find hard to watch are the continual idiotic decisions that people in these shows make, if they are actually trying to survive.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 15, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> It's not about that. At least not for me. The idea of hitting a reset on the zombie meme is something that I find appealing. What I find hard to watch are the continual idiotic decisions that people in these shows make, if they are actually trying to survive.




What's wrong with imperfect characters?  Sounds a lot more interesting than watching a group of tactical geniuses smoothly enacting perfect plans.


----------



## Ryujin (Sep 15, 2015)

Morrus said:


> What's wrong with imperfect characters?  Sounds a lot more interesting than watching a group of tactical geniuses smoothly enacting perfect plans.




There are characters who are human and flawed, and then there are characters who are bumbling buffoons who should have died while trying to get out the front door on day 1 (likely impaled on the doorknob). Unfortunately, to me at least, both shows in the franchise have pretty much become a formulaic version of the latter


----------



## Janx (Sep 15, 2015)

Morrus said:


> What's wrong with imperfect characters?  Sounds a lot more interesting than watching a group of tactical geniuses smoothly enacting perfect plans.




Because we're watching it and it turns out it is painful to watch people make truly stupid mistakes.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 15, 2015)

Janx said:


> Because we're watching it and it turns out it is painful to watch people make truly stupid mistakes.




I guess I like different things. I enjoy characters who make mistakes in a crisis. They're more like the real stupid mistakes real people make. It's more immersive to me. Everyone's tastes vary, of course. If I want super competence I'll watch one of those US quasi military shows.


----------



## Janx (Sep 15, 2015)

Morrus said:


> I guess I like different things. I enjoy characters who make mistakes in a crisis. They're more like the real stupid mistakes real people make. It's more immersive to me. Everyone's tastes vary, of course. If I want super competence I'll watch one of those US quasi military shows.




You keep hitting extremes.  I'm not asking for perfect military precision from this family either.  

But having them choose idiots to be on this show who make the most painfully obvious mistakes is like Real World where they only accept the most dysfunctional people.

It's like watching that BBC Survivors show and the lady who always left the car door open everywhere she went.  Who the heck does that?

extreme incompetence is anti-immersive to me.


----------



## Ryujin (Sep 15, 2015)

Morrus said:


> I guess I like different things. I enjoy characters who make mistakes in a crisis. They're more like the real stupid mistakes real people make. It's more immersive to me. Everyone's tastes vary, of course. If I want super competence I'll watch one of those US quasi military shows.




I'm with Janx. If the people on TWD and FTWD are average folk, then so are the 'house guests' on "Big Brother."


----------



## Morrus (Sep 15, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> I'm with Janx. If the people on TWD and FTWD are average folk, then so are the 'house guests' on "Big Brother."




Well, that's an exaggeraton.  But still; I don't find TWD folks to be particularly stupid. It might be that I'm not clever enough myself, but it doesn't bother me.  Like I said, YMMV.


----------



## Ryujin (Sep 15, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Well, that's an exaggeraton.  But still; I don't find TWD folks to be particularly stupid. It might be that I'm not clever enough myself, but it doesn't bother me.  Like I said, YMMV.




It's not much of an exaggeration. Think about the prison season in the original series. You know that anyone who dies comes back as a walker. You have people dying of some sort of disease. Why, oh why, would you leave people who died of the disease in unlocked and open cells, in the area in which you're camped? That's monumentally stupid, for people who have survived that far.


----------



## trappedslider (Sep 15, 2015)

Well,in the Father's defense he's clearly in denial, which is totally understandable because there's a huge difference between I saw X and automatically understand it and I saw X but there's a million different reasons that could explain it and I'm going with the most likely explanation that has been provided for me.

or to use a quote from mean in black 1 "The person is smart. People are dumb" 

As for the druggie clothing isn't that high of a priority, it looks like his priorities are : Getting that next fix/slowly easing off drugs and then staying alive and safe. I mean as an asthmatic, i'm not really gonna be caring all that much about my clothes when the world is falling apart,i'm worried about keeping my condition under control and making sure i have medication.


----------



## Janx (Sep 15, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Well, that's an exaggeraton.  But still; I don't find TWD folks to be particularly stupid. It might be that I'm not clever enough myself, but it doesn't bother me.  Like I said, YMMV.




It also could be that we're over-competent.  I'm pretty sure I'm not as smart as Umbran, and I know I am as smart as my wife.  But in a crisis, like a car accident, my wife will do the stupidest things, whereas I am doing the things that need doing like turning on hazards, checking for injuries, clearing out of traffic, taking pictures and getting license/insurance info and not claiming responsibility for an accident that was the other guy's fault because he was going the wrong way in a parking lot.

Even in a panic like jumping off a boat into water that is 2 inches deeper than I am tall, I manage to flail and jump in a useful direction toward a friend who can tow me closer to the shallows (true story, can't swim, and life vest wasn't as floaty as we thought).

I'm sure my combat skills are only effective against people who suck, but my general reaction to trouble and problem solving skills are top notch.  I don't screw up in ways that matter in a crisis.  Thus, watching people "do the dumbful" is like listening to my wife's latest fender bender and finding all the things she did wrong.  Painful.


----------



## Ryujin (Sep 15, 2015)

Janx said:


> It also could be that we're over-competent.  I'm pretty sure I'm not as smart as Umbran, and I know I am as smart as my wife.  But in a crisis, like a car accident, my wife will do the stupidest things, whereas I am doing the things that need doing like turning on hazards, checking for injuries, clearing out of traffic, taking pictures and getting license/insurance info and not claiming responsibility for an accident that was the other guy's fault because he was going the wrong way in a parking lot.
> 
> Even in a panic like jumping off a boat into water that is 2 inches deeper than I am tall, I manage to flail and jump in a useful direction toward a friend who can tow me closer to the shallows (true story, can't swim, and life vest wasn't as floaty as we thought).
> 
> I'm sure my combat skills are only effective against people who suck, but my general reaction to trouble and problem solving skills are top notch.  I don't screw up in ways that matter in a crisis.  Thus, watching people "do the dumbful" is like listening to my wife's latest fender bender and finding all the things she did wrong.  Painful.




Maybe. I know from experience that in motorcycle crash I'll check to make sure that I'm done sliding before trying to get up (seriously, that's a thing), check for traffic in both directions on a highway, Do a quick injury assessment, and run off the highway in a safe direction all automatically, almost before anyone knows that I'm down. I'm not convinced that's it though. 

A lot of the stuff that sets me off in those shows isn't that sort of immediate crisis management. It's more long term; things that should become habit, or be general life skills. OK, so you don't know what a "zombie apocalypse" is. You do sure as hell know what a disease outbreak or random rioting are. Admittedly there were stupid people who went to gawk at the Poll Tax or G20 riots. In a ZA they aren't the people that you would follow in a story though, because they wouldn't last through the halfway point of episode 1.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 16, 2015)

Never underestimate stupid.  The problem that I have with the characters, no common sense and a lack of learning for self survival.  Sure, they are all in denial and think all will fix itself but they have yet to think anything through.  

What they should know by now:

Infection rate - how many kids were out of school, just doing a head count on their block.  
What happens to the infected and the dead - they have seen it more than once.  
What the dead want to do to them - they have seen it more than once.
What they should be getting from the above:

That they are out numbered anywhere from 6 up to 9 to 1. Odds are this has not sunk in yet but it should be.  
There is not enough uninfected to support the world they lived in.  Odds are this has not sunk in yet.  
They need to stay away or hit the dead in the head.  They just have to build up the nerve for this. 
Know what the rules for Marshall Law are.


----------



## trappedslider (Sep 16, 2015)

Hand of Evil said:


> Never underestimate stupid.  The problem that I have with the characters, no common sense and a lack of learning for self survival.  Sure, they are all in denial and think all will fix itself but they have yet to think anything through.
> 
> What they should know by now:
> 
> ...



Do you count how many of your coworkers are out sick?  If there's a bug going around,i'm not gonna go door to door,are you?
All they know is that this "flu" turns people very violent and unable to register normal pain
Btw Nick who is a druggie even said that Susen ( the neighbor) is dead,but are you honestly going to believe a druggie? 

 it's made apparent that the average person actually knows very little about any of this. Nick points out that the news isn't talking about what's happening at all. Any violence is written off (or actively covered up) as isolated incidents or just a general rise in crime, disappearances are ascribed to flu keeping people home, and the freeway shooting is just believed to be a freak occurrence, and other police shootings are interpreted as police being trigger-happy. It's also pointed out that, because it's so soon after the freeway shooting, anyone who was busy at work or isn't a big social media user simply might not have heard about the incident, except maybe in passing. Hearing that there was a violent shooting in LA wouldn't be nearly enough to make the average person think anything is wrong or stop going about their lives, or cancel an already planned birthday party.

And if it makes you feel any better Tobias was smart enough to figure out everything from the get go......


----------



## Ryujin (Sep 17, 2015)

trappedslider said:


> Do you count how many of your coworkers are out sick?  If there's a bug going around,i'm not gonna go door to door,are you?
> All they know is that this "flu" turns people very violent and unable to register normal pain
> Btw Nick who is a druggie even said that Susen ( the neighbor) is dead,but are you honestly going to believe a druggie?
> 
> ...




Without hearing it on social media, today, I found out that three schools near my home were on lock-down for police investigation, that a stolen car was boxed in and filled full of holes by Police, and that two people turned themselves in to police in relation to a recent stabbing. Toronto isn't as big a city but then again our news cycle isn't as hungry, nor does every TV station have a helicopter here.


----------



## trappedslider (Sep 17, 2015)

Honestly at this point,either your not going to like it anymore or you will,and nothing i say is going to change how you feel about it.


----------



## cmad1977 (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm not huge on the show but... It seem to me that the characters aren't trying to survive. They aren't trying because subconsciously they 'know' this is temporary. Thus they make decisions not based upon survival in a hopeless situation, but on getting through a difficult/traumatic one.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 18, 2015)

Watched the third episode last night.

Still bored.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 21, 2015)

2015 Sep 20 - Best episode of the show to be aired yet, at least more interesting than others BUT only two shows left in the season!!! Waste.


----------



## Richards (Sep 22, 2015)

Anybody else notice there were no walking dead in last night's episode of "Fear the Walking Dead"?

Johnathan


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 22, 2015)

Richards said:


> Anybody else notice there were no walking dead in last night's episode of "Fear the Walking Dead"?
> 
> Johnathan



yes, think they have created a dead zone for protection, killing anything around their poorly defended post.  The horde / swarm of dead are still in the city (finishing off any leftovers) and have yet to start moving.  Once those 5 to 9 million zombies start to move, it is over.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 22, 2015)

Richards said:


> Anybody else notice there were no walking dead in last night's episode of "Fear the Walking Dead"?
> 
> Johnathan




I don't know.... I decided I didn't feel like watching it anymore.


----------



## trappedslider (Sep 22, 2015)

Richards said:


> Anybody else notice there were no walking dead in last night's episode of "Fear the Walking Dead"?
> 
> Johnathan




yeah, I noticed that...I do think the next couple of episodes will either have none to very few Walkers and focus more on inter human conflict


----------



## trappedslider (Sep 28, 2015)

Well it looks like military cohesion has fallen apart, as we saw two soldiers decided to say "screw this" and go to San Diego. I'll have more after my classes tomrrow


----------



## Umbran (Sep 29, 2015)

Hand of Evil said:


> Never underestimate stupid.  The problem that I have with the characters, no common sense and a lack of learning for self survival.  Sure, they are all in denial and think all will fix itself but they have yet to think anything through.
> 
> What they should know by now:
> 
> ...




I am not sure the first will be so clear - a lot of people will have been staying home out of fear.  They don't have very good information.




> What they should be getting from the above:
> 
> That they are out numbered anywhere from 6 up to 9 to 1. Odds are this has not sunk in yet but it should be.
> There is not enough uninfected to support the world they lived in.  Odds are this has not sunk in yet.
> ...




They won't know the rules of martial law unless those imposing it *tell* them the rules, and stick to the rules.  It seems like there's been a bit of a loss of discipline, such that the rules may be more like guidelines....


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 29, 2015)

One more to go and was reading that each episode is loosing 19% in viewers.  Started at 10.6 million and down to 6 now.


----------

